# John Hagee on the Glenn Beck show...



## JoeRe4mer (Nov 16, 2007)

[video=youtube;mOsYSwNrlBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOsYSwNrlBo&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;YLVhAD77SVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLVhAD77SVc&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;HTaCbH6zXU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTaCbH6zXU0&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;U7oEGBGXrhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7oEGBGXrhA&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;JiQD_g27X7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiQD_g27X7g&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;uhEpGb-crms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhEpGb-crms&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;Cy5cSNI8suA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy5cSNI8suA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 16, 2007)

Ah yes, the "knowledge explosion" prophesied of in the Book of Daniel.

No, John, a person doesn't need any Bible knowledge at all.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 16, 2007)

Glenn Beck is a Mormon and Hagee a Hyper-Zionist so it is a pretty interesting duo since Beck's beliefs oughta' place Israel in Utah.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 16, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 16, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Glenn Beck is a Mormon and Hagee a Hyper-Zionist so it is a pretty interesting duo since Beck's beliefs oughta' place Israel in Utah.



I thought Beck is RC.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 16, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Beck is a Mormon and Hagee a Hyper-Zionist so it is a pretty interesting duo since Beck's beliefs oughta' place Israel in Utah.
> ...


He married a Mormon girl and converted, he was bragging about this with his fellow CNN chum Larry King who also married a Mormon.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 16, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > No Longer A Libertine said:
> ...



Then they are turly strange bed-fellows indeed.


----------



## calgal (Nov 17, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Glenn Beck is a Mormon and Hagee a Hyper-Zionist so it is a pretty interesting duo since Beck's beliefs oughta' place Israel in Utah.



Actually Beck's beliefs place "the new Jerusalem" in Jackson County, MO. I would say two k00ks of a feather flocking together is accurate.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Nov 20, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Glenn Beck is a Mormon and Hagee a Hyper-Zionist so it is a pretty interesting duo since Beck's beliefs oughta' place Israel in Utah.


That's what I call "hitting the nail on the head."

I wonder how many people had a field day with John Hagee after seeing this.


----------



## Josiah (Nov 20, 2007)

Is Hagee's church in the Assemblies of God Denomination?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 20, 2007)

Josiah said:


> Is Hagee's church in the Assemblies of God Denomination?


Aren't they just anther name for Penecostal?


----------



## Josiah (Nov 20, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Josiah said:
> 
> 
> > Is Hagee's church in the Assemblies of God Denomination?
> ...



I think so, but i think they are more charismatic these days.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 20, 2007)

Josiah said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > Josiah said:
> ...


Redundant isn't that? I don't differentiate between the two myself.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jan 17, 2008)

calgal said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Beck is a Mormon and Hagee a Hyper-Zionist so it is a pretty interesting duo since Beck's beliefs oughta' place Israel in Utah.
> ...


Funny you should mention Jackson County, MO. Seems like our buddy Mitt Romney was asked about this by a reporter at WHO in Des Moines, IA. He pretty much validated that question.

Are there any Hawkeyes out there who can validate this?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 17, 2008)

Josiah said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > Josiah said:
> ...



Hagee's church is nondenominational.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 17, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Josiah said:
> 
> 
> > No Longer A Libertine said:
> ...



Nonsensical as well.


----------



## ANT (Jan 18, 2008)

In the 3rd video ... between 3:55 and 4:10 John hagee says that the antichrist is going to set up an eternal kingdom in Jerusalem!
That's the 1st time i've ever heard any dispensational teacher say that the antichrist will have an "eternal" kingdom. Then he says that is the Bible teaching ... agreeing with the interviewer that it is about the antichrist.

Man ... everytime I hear or see this guy ... I never know what he is gonna spout out next.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hagee is a nut bag. Worse, a dangerous nutbag.


----------



## MMasztal (Jan 18, 2008)

One thing Hagee did get right was the Jimmy Carter was the worst prez ever.


----------



## danmpem (Jan 20, 2008)

calgal said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Beck is a Mormon and Hagee a Hyper-Zionist so it is a pretty interesting duo since Beck's beliefs oughta' place Israel in Utah.
> ...



I think it would be more accurate that Beck's church literature teaches that "the new Jerusalem" would be there. I have a lot of friends who are members and do not believe that or have not read that. worms:, I know)


----------

